# Sit Proflame 1 DFC Faint Beeping



## 77siddhartha (Mar 24, 2020)

Everything with the fireplace works fine, but my Proflame DFC module emits a very faint beep every half second. It's driving me nuts.

When the switch is set to CPI, the beeping always occurs. When the switch is set to IPI, the beeping occurs only when I turn on the fireplace either with the remote or using the ON position on the receiver.

I've replaced the batteries in the remote, the batteries in the receiver, and the single 9V battery in the mess of wires underneath by the control module. The beeping doesn't stop! Can anyone help?


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 25, 2020)

This help?


----------



## 77siddhartha (Mar 26, 2020)

Seems kind of strange to replace the receiver when the DFC is the unit beeping though, no?


----------



## 77siddhartha (Apr 8, 2020)

Replacing the DFC unit has solved the problem. The tech said that it was likely the flame sensing circuitry. I took the DFC apart and didn't notice any replaceable components that could be "singing". There was a large Sit-branded relay looking component that I assume was causing the sound. Anyway, the old DFC is in the bin and the new DFC works silently.


----------



## tdilla (Sep 23, 2022)

77siddhartha said:


> Replacing the DFC unit has solved the problem. The tech said that it was likely the flame sensing circuitry. I took the DFC apart and didn't notice any replaceable components that could be "singing". There was a large Sit-branded relay looking component that I assume was causing the sound. Anyway, the old DFC is in the bin and the new DFC works silently.


I've had the same issue for a few years. Sounds like a bomb is about to go off every time the pilot goes on. I'm in Canada, too. Where can I get a new DFC?


----------

